

Why file2hd.com rules - rubing
http://www.file2hd.com
The other day someone posted link to academic earth.com , which is a great site aggregating some of the best university lectures available.  However, a lot of times the flash video feeds are choppy crap.  No problem!  Just feed the URL you want to file2hd.com and then you can download it directly!
======
duskwuff
So, uh, what's up with the 1x1 iframe?

